# Changed all your clocks yet? - poll



## Designer (Mar 8, 2015)

I know, I know; we are told to change our clocks just before going to bed, but I never do.  In the spring, I use that magical "up-clocking" to speed up my day at whichever point that it needs speeding up.  So if I want to "forget" to do something until it's "too late", I use it then.  Or if I get hungry before lunchtime, I can "jump ahead" to get lunch sooner.

The real treat occurs in the autumn, when the government, in all its wisdom, grants us one additional hour of time, which we can use for whatever we wish.  I certainly don't want to waste it by sleeping.  I use that precious gift for something really special, such as playing with my grandchildren, taking a walk in the country, or just cleaning my toenails. 

Yes, while we sometimes gripe about being coerced into jumping through needless hoops that some bureaucrat has constructed, we also get to structure two hours a year just the way we wish.  I'll bet the government hasn't thought of that, or they would figure out a way to stifle it, tax it, or otherwise put the kibosh on it. 

So how do you all spend/waste those two hours?


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

Sleep IS something special to me, so that's what I do 

But how do we get two hours? We get the extra hour in autumn, but then we have to give it back to the ether. I see only one hour. 

I changed all my clocks last night. This losing an hour is cruel enough without having to deal with it in my vulnerable just-awoken state.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

I wanna know where all this daylight is that we've been saving all these years.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> ..........But how do we get two hours?.......



He means those two hours you spend changing all your clocks.... one hour yesterday/today, and another hour you'll spend this fall.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > ..........But how do we get two hours?.......
> ...



But the hour from the spring is taken from us. We don't get to do anything with it because we don't have it until fall. It's the same hour just getting bandied back and forth.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



It's the hour that you spend _changing your clocks_.  It's not the hour you change it.  *You spend time* (one hour, or 20 minutes, or 37 minutes.. however long it takes you) changing your clocks in the spring, *then you spend more time* (another hour, or 20 minutes, or 37 minutes.. however long it takes you) changing your clocks in the fall.  Just like you* spend time* brushing your teeth, or *spend time *driving to work, or *spend time *posting on some innernets forum.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

Just a reminder -- change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  Stay safe, folks.


----------



## qleak (Mar 8, 2015)

My microwave and my car clock don't automatically adjust, otherwise I'm set. I use my cell phone as my alarm clock and my schedule planner and sync it to computers. Both of which are smart enough to change automatically.

On a side note, why the F*** do we need to change our times anyway? I've heard claims that it saves money, but I call bulls**** on this


----------



## qleak (Mar 8, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Just a reminder -- change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  Stay safe, folks.



Yes and don't forget to electrical tape the end of those 9V batteries they can and will start an ironic fire


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> But how do we get two hours? We get the extra hour in autumn, but then we have to give it back to the ether. I see only one hour.


I wasn't clear; yes, we "lose" one, and "gain" one, but it is how we choose to deal with it that is the gist of my question.


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Just a reminder -- change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  Stay safe, folks.


Good Grief!  I had completely forgot about the Fire Marshal's office!  

I have heard that some departments will purchase 9v. batteries and go door-to-door handing them out.  They will even change them if the homeowner asks them to.  There's WAY MORE than one measly hour!  That directive alone uses up hundreds, or maybe thousands of man-hours and the cost of the batteries.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

We (my department) has gone through neighborhoods after fires and installed detectors to those that don't have them.  We recently started a program where business "adopt" neighborhoods and donate money for detectors and batteries to be installed for those that can't afford them.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

qleak said:


> On a side note, why the F*** do we need to change our times anyway? I've heard claims that it saves money, but I call bulls**** on this


It allows companies to sell more outdoor equipment to us . . . "See: you can have cookouts and play badminton until 9:00 PM - buy all you need here!"


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2015)

Even after realizing that there is no rational reason for it, I used to think it's not such a bad deal for parents who have children playing Little League.


----------



## 407370 (Mar 8, 2015)

Think of all the leisure time we get by not having to change the clocks in Qatar. 
August - Sunrise 05:00 / Sunset 18:19
January - Sunrise 06:19 / Sunset 16:55


----------



## baturn (Mar 8, 2015)

Even my D7100 has to be switched to daylight time. Oh, and I actually like this time change for the extra hour of light in the evening.


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2015)

baturn said:


> Even my D7100 has to be switched to daylight time. Oh, and I actually like this time change *for the extra hour of light* in the evening.


So you're saying that we get an extra hour EVERY DAY, for the whole summer? 

Lessee; that's 238 HOURS that we get from the government to do stuff like cultivating cornfields, getting in the hay, fixing fence, and painting the barn. 

Now I'm really starting to worry; do we have to pay it back? 

I mean; does that effectively shorten our time here on earth by 238 hours every year that we're alive? 

I don't hear anything about Standard Time paying it back for us, so who pays for this?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 8, 2015)

My body Fell BACK instead of forward.
so Now .. I'm TWO hours off !!

can't win ....
though I did have bacon this morning.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

qleak said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder -- change the batteries in your smoke detectors.  Stay safe, folks.
> ...



Screw checking the smoke detectors.  Make sure you change your house.  *Houses are dangerous!  They can even destroy fire!*


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> It's the hour that you spend _changing your clocks_.  It's not the hour you change it.  *You spend time* (one hour, or 20 minutes, or 37 minutes.. however long it takes you) changing your clocks in the spring, *then you spend more time* (another hour, or 20 minutes, or 37 minutes.. however long it takes you) changing your clocks in the fall.  Just like you* spend time* brushing your teeth, or *spend time *driving to work, or *spend time *posting on some innernets forum.



You spend an entire hour just changing clocks? How many clocks do you have??


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2015)

Oddly, I watched Back To The Future about two weeks ago, for the first time in probably twenty years.

As I have grown older, this time shift business has begun to screw me up more and more, and for longer and longer periods of time.

Annnnd, LMAO over that "*fire destroyed by home*" news screen cap from 480sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > It's the hour that you spend _changing your clocks_.  It's not the hour you change it.  *You spend time* (one hour, or 20 minutes, or 37 minutes.. however long it takes you) changing your clocks in the spring, *then you spend more time* (another hour, or 20 minutes, or 37 minutes.. however long it takes you) changing your clocks in the fall.  Just like you* spend time* brushing your teeth, or *spend time *driving to work, or *spend time *posting on some innernets forum.
> ...



No.  _*I*_ don't.  But some people might.  Or 20 minutes.  Or 37 minutes.  Or however long it takes them.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Ah well, good thing Designer cleared it up a page ago 



Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > But how do we get two hours? We get the extra hour in autumn, but then we have to give it back to the ether. I see only one hour.
> ...


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 8, 2015)

People just need to use their alarm clocks that cook bacon, then they won't notice the time change.   Wake n Bacon - The Real Bacon Alarm Clock - Bacon Today

I think I saw this on Shark Tank a while ago ...


----------



## sm4him (Mar 8, 2015)

My favorite thought about DST:

"When told the reason for Daylight Savings Time, the Old Indian responded, 'Only the White man would believe that you can cut a foot off the top of a blanket, sew it onto the bottom, and somehow get a longer blanket."

DST is pointless, and ridiculous.  And I still do it.

But I admit: This year, I was just fine with it, because it meant losing an hour of this awful winter.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't need an alarm clock.  I have kitties.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I don't need an alarm clock.  I have kitties.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need an alarm clock.  I have kitties.



yep.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah, see my cats are no good as alarm cats. Especially Zelda. She'll take her sweet time getting up, yawn, stretch, then look at me for a second before she just flops right back down to go back to sleep.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 8, 2015)

I always liked clocks in different locations but no so much any more.I have 5 wall clocks but one is atomic.Then there is 2 alarm clocks, the stove clock and the microwave clock. Add that to the 12 watches in my collection. The cars clocks can go screw,I am not changing them and they will be back on time in the fall.More Bacon is a must have.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> Yeah, see my cats are no good as alarm cats. Especially Zelda. She'll take her sweet time getting up, yawn, stretch, then look at me for a second before she just flops right back down to go back to sleep.



Zoe is like that.  Bell is not.  Bell WILL get your @$$ out of bed for two reasons - she's hungry or she wants to lay down and you are in her way.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2015)

snowbear said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, see my cats are no good as alarm cats. Especially Zelda. She'll take her sweet time getting up, yawn, stretch, then look at me for a second before she just flops right back down to go back to sleep.
> ...



Mrs.Parker is like Bell. She'll walk back and forth across my face until I acknowledge her. But she's too inconsistent with her timing. Sometimes she'll do this at wake-up time, sometimes in the middle of the night, and sometimes not at all! Who'd'a thunk cats were so unreliable?


----------



## Designer (Mar 8, 2015)

limr said:


> Who'd'a thunk cats were so unreliable?



Your cat needs to be regulated.  

They can fix dogs, can't they?  So they ought to figure out how to regulate a cat.


----------



## qleak (Mar 8, 2015)

Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Who'd'a thunk cats were so unreliable?
> ...



It's much easier to let your cat(s) regulate you.. in fact easier might not be the correct word, i think inevitable is the term


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

Dogs have owners.

Cats have staff.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 8, 2015)

The three that I have that still don't auto-update are the stove, the microwave and a wall clock.  They're all in the kitchen.  Whenever I happen to notice they don't match the time on my cell phone, I'll switch them.  Maybe tomorrow.  Maybe the next day.  Whatever.  It's become rather unimportant to me in the last couple of years since I retired.

When I was still working a regular job in my regular career, I was really tightly wound up about clocks and times and scheduling and never being late for anything, always early and on time.  Organizing my time around lots of meetings and updates and deadlines and so forth was WAY up on my priority list.  I faithfully updated every clock in my world the night before on days like this, as recommended, ESPECIALLY in the days before so many automatically updated themselves.

I can remember when the new quartz watch accuracy was all the rage, advertised to the nth of a second.  I would set my watch to the second, and if someone asked what time it was, I would look at my watch and answer them to the second, updating as the seconds ticked by, "12:42:33, 34, 35..."  It was an ongoing joke between me and my coworkers, and I always said, "why does it matter if it's good to the "nth of a second" if you don't use it?".  I was just getting my money's worth.  

Since retiring though, that slavery to time has nearly all slipped away, and good riddance.  I'm so much more relaxed now without it.  My studio is at home, so whenever my portrait clients show up is fine.  I don't have so many that their appointments might overlap.  It's pretty loose, like, "see you between 1 and 3 on Tuesday then".  Other than that, I have a medical appointment here and there to be at, and I'm all set.  Beyond that, time means nothing to me.  Often it comes down to, "oh look... it's light out".


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 8, 2015)

You guys and gals with cats & dogs just have to figure it out.
You have to get up earlier than normal, then cook some bacon for your dogs and cats.
Then go back to bed and sleep in.

FWIW, my atomic clock did not change properly.  I had to change it.
What happens if you smash and blow up an atomic clock ?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 8, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> You guys and gals with cats & dogs just have to figure it out.
> You have to get up earlier than normal, then cook some bacon for your dogs and cats.
> Then go back to bed and sleep in...........




You sure don't know _squat_ about cats & dogs.

After you cook them bacon, you need to let the dog out and clean the litter box.

Sheesh.... some people!


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2015)

I still have to change my office clock and my wristwatch, the "automatic" coffee maker that starts warming up at whatever time you set it to, and both cars.  The car clocks sometimes go months without setting, simply because you have to be in the car, with nothing else to do, and (for one of them) have a ball-point pen handy to press the little button.

Fortunately, I don't consider the clock in the car to be relevant to any scheduling duties.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2015)

oh yeah, I forgot about my car ....


----------



## KenC (Mar 9, 2015)

Since I don't drive to work the car sometimes doesn't get updated for a while, but yesterday I happened to get into it for errands and pushed it up an hour.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 10, 2015)

In the UK the clocks haven't changed yet.  I've been in the US at the changeover in both Spring and Autumn and back in time for the change there too.  Nice in Autumn, less so in Spring!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 10, 2015)

No I haven't, another reason to like this early retirement thing. Set the microwave but not the coffee maker because I don't want to see the real time first thing w/my coffee!

I might try setting the clock radio 10-15 min. ahead and gradually catch up and see how well that actually works (I know, you're supposed to do it a month ahead but I don't care! lol). Especially with this early change in recent years, there's still snow on the ground, it's ridiculous!

I did just read that it appears there's not been any difference or savings in energy consumption. Could've figured that.


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I did just read that it appears there's not been any difference or savings in energy consumption.


You don't say!  

I'm shocked!  

SHOCKED!


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 10, 2015)

As thereyou go pointed out it hasn't changed in Europe. 
Why would we want to change it so far from the Spring Equinox?
That's almost as crazy as the UK's Met. office declaring Spring officially starts on March 1st...


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2015)

Arizona doesn't bother with changing the time and they seem to manage just fine with plain old "standard" time.  

Fortunately, my mobile "knows" when I have entered Arizona and adjusts the time accordingly.  

Smart Phone.  

Smarter than the average politician.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## pgriz (Mar 10, 2015)

Sparky, that was quite entertaining.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 10, 2015)

About half of my stuff with clocks changes itself.  The other half, gets changed when it gets used.  Usually, but not always.  Pretty much everything is on the new schedule by June.  Coffee-maker and microwave stay on standard time, just because I don't use the clock on those devices.  Consistency is overrated.


----------

